# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  The Scribbler's Guide to Octerraca

## Adfor

Octerraca, or the Eight Lands, is a project I've been working on since about 2009. The original map has since been zoomed in and had a few much needed reinterpretation of rivers and geography, and is now approaching a new horizon.

My sister gifted me this notebook a few holidays ago, and it's really cool because no matter where you are in the binding, it will lay flat. Perfect for mapping, I've decided to use it in conjunction with The Avori Lowlands to flesh out my former regional project, while producing maps for the region's cities and towns.

Finished Projects:
Sledgeburrow



The overall model of this sketchbook is to disconnect myself from the idea of perfectionism that has plagued my progress as an artist for a long time. I've begun to realize the hindering factor it holds in my art, so I'm aiming to change my approach.

I want to bring speed to my process, while not sweating the small stuff, but maintaining the cleanliness of penmanship that I hold so dear, so here goes.



"The town of Sledgeburrow began as a small trade hub dealing with the Sledgeburrow clan of dwarves that emerged from the western adjacent mountains shortly after the fall of the Auzari. Their mithril wares and jewelry were coveted by the sound mages to the south, as well as the academia driven sorcerers of the elven factions to the north, and so the clan flourished.

A dark period in their history during the ascent of the Trivium drove the clan underground. With the arrival of the greed driven humans, they closed the gates of Sledgeburrow for nearly 200 years, leaving the encampment an abandoned heap taken back by nature that simply served as a rest stop for caravans and storysowers. After the implosion of the empire known as Triv, the clan was forced above the sub-terrain by the chaos wrought by the Magiclysm. Emerging into a new world, they brought stories of horror in The Deeps, claiming access tunnels to the most ancient of dwarven corridors once closed off now wrenched open.

In a cruel trick of fate, the doors once sealed to the world above, now seal the world above from the horrors below, so proclaimed in Sledgehammer lore & song."

-----

I've got a lot to do still, but I started this just a few days ago, so I'm very happy with the progress, especially having the roads mapped out already.

I think the idea behind the town is that mostly humans occupy it now, and the remaining dwarves of the Sledgeburrow clan really hate that, due to their history. So while it serves as the north-most trade hub between the Mithral Throne (lots of dwarves) to the south, and Praxia (mostly humans) to the north, the climate of the town itself is tumultuous. Also, the big hook in the town is "The Sealed Halls of Sledgeburrow", which just has a great ring to it.

I wanted to let my inhibitions run wild with this project, I think I'm doing it right?

IR

----------


## tilt

lovely penmanship - and it is nice to have a notebook with you so you can always draw when inspiration hits. Good luck with the project  :Smile:

----------


## Kisachik the Wanderer

That looks good, thanks for sharing.  :Very Happy: 

I like both the map and your art supply collection.  :Wink:

----------


## Arimel

A great start here and this is definitely a thread I will follow! I like the mountains in the image to the left of sledgeburrow. I am not sure I have seen that design before.

Edit: just saw the other post on that map, should have made that second comment there  :Razz:

----------


## Adfor

> lovely penmanship - and it is nice to have a notebook with you so you can always draw when inspiration hits. Good luck with the project


Thanks tilt! I take my art out with me a lot, you never know when inspiration will strike.




> That looks good, thanks for sharing. 
> 
> I like both the map and your art supply collection.


Thanks Kisachik, glad you like it!

Those are my travel cases, the pen cloth roll-up is awesome. My mom got it for me this past birthday, it came with colored pencils of some off brand, I had the thought occur to me to try my liners in it, and tada!




> A great start here and this is definitely a thread I will follow! I like the mountains in the image to the left of sledgeburrow. I am not sure I have seen that design before.
> 
> Edit: just saw the other post on that map, should have made that second comment there


No biggie, I appreciate the comment all the same, Arimel! The watercolor over pencil worked perfectly in that instance, I rather love that map.

I swear I saw mountains done like that somewhere ages ago, and I remember it making my want to try overland mapping, as I had only dabbled in dungeon maps on graph paper up until then. I'm unsure at this point, as this was nearing twenty years ago, but I've been doing mountains like that since the inception of my cartography.

IR

PS Little update, spent a few hours getting some inking started.

----------


## Kisachik the Wanderer

Look at that depth of field effect. I wonder if it would work in some type of map... Probably a 3D scale model of some kind, but I haven't seen anyone do that on here. Yet...

----------


## Adfor

> Look at that depth of field effect. I wonder if it would work in some type of map... Probably a 3D scale model of some kind, but I haven't seen anyone do that on here. Yet...


A cool idea, but one I doubt I'd pursue. Personally I'm not much for digital fabrication methods.

-----



Working on finishing the western side before I continue into the town proper.

IR

----------


## Neyasha

> The overall model of this sketchbook is to disconnect myself from the idea of perfectionism that has plagued my progress as an artist for a long time. I've begun to realize the hindering factor it holds in my art, so I'm aiming to change my approach.
> 
> I want to bring speed to my process, while not sweating the small stuff, but maintaining the cleanliness of penmanship that I hold so dear, so here goes.


Your have really inspired me to start using a sketchbook as well, as I also struggle with perfectionism.

Although I have to admit to my eyes your map looks perfect at this point. Beautiful linework and nice coloring so far!

----------


## Adfor

> Your have really inspired me to start using a sketchbook as well, as I also struggle with perfectionism.
> 
> Although I have to admit to my eyes your map looks perfect at this point. Beautiful linework and nice coloring so far!


With the rough week I've had, it is really good to hear that I inspired someone to tackle their artistic demons, by trying to tackle my own. I've felt very confined within my idea of perfection, but I hope breaking out of that shell will further motivate others to break free the mental bonds that restrict them.

I appreciate the kind words, Neyasha!

IR

----------


## Adfor

Hi quick update before I hit the sack.



Boom it's a farm, I think a watch tower is in order next, but for now, zzzz...

IR

----------


## rdanhenry

That die looks like it's seen a few battles. And unless it's a novelty over-sized die, you've got some really great fine detail in those buildings.

----------


## Adfor

> That die looks like it's seen a few battles. And unless it's a novelty over-sized die, you've got some really great fine detail in those buildings.


Oh many battles. They're a 12mm set made of bone, not sure of what origin, but they're my favorite.



Behold! A watchtower!

IR

----------


## Adfor

It's starting to look like a town...



IR

PS Spent most of my free time today plugging away at this, much progress has been made, huzzah!

----------


## Arimel

That is coming along really well. Those cliffs at the back are amazing.

----------


## Neyasha

I love how this map is coming along. Your patience for all the details is admirable.

----------


## Simkin

You are really great Adfor. Those "sketches" are amazings.

----------


## Adfor

> That is coming along really well. Those cliffs at the back are amazing.


Much appreciated, Arimel! Cliffs have been a focus of mine recently, and I feel like I've broken out of a long time habit of drawing them very similarly. I'm glad you like them.  :Very Happy: 




> I love how this map is coming along. Your patience for all the details is admirable.


Admirable is a good trait, that means a lot Neyasha. This month has been very hard and frought with changes, so that may or may not reflect in this piece.




> You are really great Adfor. Those "sketches" are amazings.


You've always been leading the cheer for my art around here, and I'll always try to do the same. Thanks, Simkin.

-----



Working currently so just a quick update, it's coming along nicely. Once things settle down a bit in my life, I hope to finish the inking.

IR

----------


## Adfor

Finished the bottom rung and the river, this is wrapping up soon..

IR

----------


## Neyasha

Beautiful! I love the style you use for the water.

----------


## Adfor

> Beautiful! I love the style you use for the water.


Thanks a lot Neyasha. I've been feeling the artistic flow with this one, and I feel like a lot of elements I've been using for awhile are starting to become more natural.



I've had the idea for an orchard for awhile, and I was finally able to lay it down today. I think it turned out adorable, though I have to break in the middle to meet up with a friend.

Next stretch of work on this I may just finish the lining, we'll see.

IR

----------


## Arimel

This is looking really good! As Neyasha said, that river is splendid!

----------


## Adfor

> This is looking really good! As Neyasha said, that river is splendid!


Thanks Arimel!

-----

I haven't had any time to throw at this recently, but last night I layed out the last, and largest, building: Sledgeburrow Manor.



The dwarves live in a manor, how silly, right? I love flipping troupes on their head. *laughs maniacally*

IR

PS Camera is silly too, I guess.

----------


## Adfor

Greetings!

Festival season is back on, just what I needed. While I was there I got a fair amount of linework done, and since I've returned, today I finished, huzzah!



Elevations look ok? This landscape was a challenge, to be sure, so let me know if anything looks weird.

Coloring always goes faster than lining, as I wanted to take a more 'assembly line' approach, so next go around I should have a base layer.

IR

----------


## squeen

Wow! The cleanliness of the lines and tiny details are mind blowing!

What type of pens are you using (although I'm sure I'd make comparatively messy lines with just about any pen).

----------


## Adfor

> Wow! The cleanliness of the lines and tiny details are mind blowing!
> 
> What type of pens are you using (although I'm sure I'd make comparatively messy lines with just about any pen).


Hey thanks, Squeen! I used Copic sepia 0.03, 0.05, 0.1, and 0.3. I love their tidy distribution.

IR

PS Also, welcome to the guild.  :Smile:

----------


## wminish

This is looking really good so far Adfor, your line work is impeccable as always. I can't wait to see the coloured version taking shape.

----------


## Adfor

> This is looking really good so far Adfor, your line work is impeccable as always. I can't wait to see the coloured version taking shape.


Coloring is my favorite part.  :Very Happy: 



Trees are done, variation was my main goal. The water has turned out beautifully so far, I think, it's hard to capture the essence of flowing water. Cliffs and mountains will be my next target.

IR

----------


## MistyBeee

Hehe, so cool, Adfor ! There's so many terribly creative and smart details to see here !

----------


## Adfor

> Hehe, so cool, Adfor ! There's so many terribly creative and smart details to see here !


Aww thanks, Misty! I love my details, I'm tempted to add a few more things before I color the grass.  :Wink: 



The color continues to bring ol' Sledgeburrow to life. I'm in a great debate as to what color the rooves should be, I was thinking of just keeping them a nice tuskan red/clay color.

IR

----------


## Adfor

Hallo!



The first layer of color continues to bring this piece to life.

IR

----------


## Arimel

Been a while since I checked in here and the progress is amazing! I can't even think of a part to focus the compliments on!

----------


## Adfor

> Been a while since I checked in here and the progress is amazing! I can't even think of a part to focus the compliments on!


I figure that means I'm doing something right! Thank you, Arimel!



The initial layer of color is complete, happy day!

I wanted to switch up my grass to have more variation without involving the sepia pens, and this is what I came up with, I think it's charming.  :Smile: 

I still have shading/shadowing to do, then coloring the borders, but that will be the home stretch of the piece.

I'm still tossing around ideas for a little excerpt from the Sledgeburrow dwarf clan, something to set the tone for the town.

IR

PS Lots of shading done. Just finished the ruts in the road, and my hand is protesting, so that's all for today. Let me know if the shading on the mountain looks weird, that was a new experience for me.

----------


## Adfor

This will be the final progress report for Sledgeburrow, I'm fairly confident I have the map itself done, though I may return to touch up some things here and there before it gets to the finished section.



Last up is the excerpt section, which I managed to finish inking before my fingers absolutely protested the matter. I still want to go back and define the lettering, then color, then finished!

IR

PS Tis finished, see first post for link.  :Smile:

----------


## Adfor

Hello everyone.

I'm making my way south-east to the town of Fain's Burrow; the second Burrow of the region known as Three Burrows, and home to the famed Fainostfyroni (fay-nost-fear-oni), an ancient emperor earth dragon (di long).



Known for their lakeside farmlands and quaint town center, Fain's Burrow has remained a small town by device. Though mostly exporting food to larger cities on south, their artistic export has remained in jewelry for a number of centuries. Adornments whispered to have been worn by Pharix & Pheen, and blessed by Fain himself, have come from this town, though the names of their makers are long lost to all but the Thaumaturgy scholors and Ubiquitary scribblers. It is also spoken by locals, that Fain reclaims those treasures in due time, adding them back with their brethren, deep within the north-eastern wealds.



I've got the title done now, just ruminating on ideas for further illustrations along the left side.

IR

----------


## Arimel

I like the mustache on the dragon. This is a great start!

----------


## Adfor

> I like the mustache on the dragon. This is a great start!


Thanks Finn! Sorry for the later response, mega busy with sound work.

-----

Hello everyone, it's been a wild ride the past few weeks. I managed to get at Fain's Burrow just a couple times, bordering and roads are done.



I honestly think I'm just going to leave it in pencil, I wanted to see just how well I could work with a basic #2HB Ticonderoga, without smudging the hell out of it. Seems to be going alright.

IR

----------


## Adfor

Quick update. Being that the map itself is mostly taken by lake, I think this town is going to unfold pretty quickly once I get a day to dig in.



My current focus is finding a way to make my buildings more organic. One was the ledge effect on the windows, which I derived from Chlodowech's work. The other is drooping the shingles over where I would normally just draw a line. If anyone has thoughts or tips, I'd love to hear them.

IR

----------


## wminish

This is looking great so far Ian. One thing that I sometimes do with my buildings is I make the line where the building meets the ground less clean to indicate that there is grass and weeds growing up around the sides and suggest that the building has been there a while. I'll sometimes even put in some vertical dashes depending on the scale to really indicate the grass.

----------


## Adfor

> I make the line where the building meets the ground less clean to indicate that there is grass and weeds growing up around the sides and suggest that the building has been there a while. I'll sometimes even put in some vertical dashes depending on the scale to really indicate the grass.


Thanks, Will! Fabulous idea, I think I'll implement that straight away, before I get too many more buildings drawn. That also jogs my memory to do the same for the streets, like I did for Sledgeburrow.

IR

----------


## Adfor

Howdy all!



Making my way across the board, about to break into the town proper.

IR

----------

